# Fall Brawl



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

2011 WALLEYE
&#8220;FALL BRAWL&#8221;
EVENT TIMES
START: FRIDAY October 21, 2011 @ 12:00am
ENDS: SATURDAY December 3, 2011 @ 11:59 pm
MONETARY PRIZES DETERMINED BY NUMBER OF PARTICPANTS
SIGN UP MEETING SATURDAY OCT 15, 2011 1pm to [email protected] Erie Outfitters
AWARDS PARTY SATURDAY DEC 10, 2011 1pm to 4pm @Erie Outfitters
ENTRY FEE $25.00 CASH/CHECK-made out to FRANK MURPHY
WEIGH STATION ERIE OUTFITTERS 5404 LAKE RD SHEFFIELD LAKE
440-949-8934
&#8226; FISH WILL BE WEIGHED AND MEASURED TO THE NEAREST 1/8TH INCH.
&#8226; WINNING FISH WILL BE BY WEIGHT WITH LENGTH USED AS TIEBREAKER
&#8226; DEADLINE FOR WEIGH-INS IS SUNDAY DEC 4TH , [email protected] 8:00am
&#8226; ONLY (1) FISH ALLOWED PER PARTICIPANT TO BE REGISTERED AT ANY ONE TIME
&#8226; ALL PARTICIPANTS MUST HAVE A VALID OHIO FISHING LICENSE
&#8226; EVENT HELD IN OHIO WATERS OF LAKE ERIE (NO CANADIAN WATERS)
&#8226; FISH MUST BE TAKEN BY LEGAL MEANS (2) LINES PER PERSON MAXIMUM. OHIO LAW
&#8226; WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO REFUSE REGISTRATION
&#8226; IF FISHING FROM A BOAT ONLY REGISTERED PARTICIPANTS MAY BE ON BOARD
ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT :
FRANK MURPHY Cell 1-440-221-2822 Email: [email protected]
Follow us on Face Book 2011 Walleye &#8220;Fall Brawl&#8221; https://www.facebook.com/groups/280329471993559/members/#!/groups/280329471993559/?notif_t=group_r2j


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Good evening everybody. Just wanted to remind everybody that I am having a sign-up party at Erie Outfitters on Saturday,October 15 from 1:00 p.m. to 4:00 ish.
I will be posting details over the next 2 weeks with what we have planned. Let's get fired up,you know this is your favorite time of year!


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi everybody.The start of the "Fall Brawl" is less than 2 weeks away. You will need to get signed up soon. We will be having a little sign up party this Saturday from 1 to 4 p.m. at Erie Outfitters. Craig and I will have some food and drink for the participants who show up. We will also be having a raffle of some unknown grab bags.While you are at the store make sure to do a little shopping. If you have any questions please feel free to give me a ring @ 1-440-221-2822. Thanks...Frank


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

can we mail in the entry fee?

EO's is an hour and 45mins from me.

Double J


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes you can mail in registration. Must be postmarked no later than October 19,2011. Make check out to 
Frank Murphy
4540 Bunker Rd.
North Royalton,Ohio 44133-2102

Well worth the $25.00 entry fee. This will be a 100% payback event!


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone who stopped by Erie Outfitters today to sign up and have a bite to eat.Venison chili,pizza,pasta salad and beverages. 
We also had a Chinese Raffle with 7 very nice prizes.Thank you Craig and John Virant.
You can still sign-up until Wednesday,October 19,2011.
By mail...must be postmarked by Oct.19 2011
Make out check and send to Frank Murphy
4540 Bunker Rd.
N.Royalton,Ohio 44133-2102
You also can sign-up at Erie Outfitters and Shines Bait and Tackle on E.55th.St. until the close of business on Wednesday,October 19,2011.Any questions please feel free to call @ 1-440-221-2822. Thanks...Frank


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

How many are entered so far?


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Attached is the 2011 FALL BRAWL ROSTER. 
This should be the final roster unless snail mail brings any late ones that were post marked by October 19th 2011.

Ben Stidham
John	Wolnik
Mike Chutes
Isac	
Ron Rhodes
Jerry Tressler
Frank	Murphy
Ron Kaszian
Tim	Halsey
Chris	Halsey
Dave	Knowles
Todd	Rairigh
Mark Warner
Mike Blankenship
Ronald Hudak
Mike Petruska
Bob Vale
Rich	Piatak
Ken	Blaskovic
Ellen Boehm
Richard Boehm
George Uhl
Diane	Miller
Bill	Miller
John	Case
Walter Pantea
Joey	Pantea
Ashley Steurer
Christopher	Havlik
Jim Jack
Jim Kravec
Doug Huber
Devin	Primm
Matthew Thompson
Robert Yount
Jeff	Workman
Dave	Balcer
Tom	Balcer
Walt Knebusch
Justin Lopride
Bill	Hunter
Lynn	Hunter
Ken	Himes
Rick Seltz
Scott	Pochatek
Jared	Meisterics
John Virant
Thomas Kilian
Joey	Boewe
Dave	Ware
Charles Wolfe
Richard Kwiatkowski
Timothy Kompier
Pete	Boewe
Paul	Kleis
Brandon Manthey
Larry Cox Sr.
Jacob	Thompson
David	Cross
Carl Bachtel
Wilfred Reese
Dave	Powell
Terry	Ludwig
Jim Ackermann
Michael Rundle
Edward Buehner
Waade Smith
Richard Rizzo
Victor	Diaz
Marty	Horvath
Jenni	Horvath
Nicholas Zart
Russell R James
Mike Sugrue
Gary	Zart
Joe Leighton
Robert Bernard Thompson
Mike Christy
Kevin	Michnicki
Frank R James
John	Snow
Kevin	Buddie
Ryan	Buddie
Julia Sutton
Scott	Geitgey
Randy Weikart
Jeff	Jessep
Craig Lewis
Jerry	Bright
Bob	Bright
John Babroski
Brad Szoke
Gene Vondrak
Dan Cegelka
Joe Wood


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

anyone on the board yet?

Are the prize amounts going to be posted here? Looks like we have at least 95 entered!


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Double J click on the facebook link from the first post. Looks like its being posted on there. 8.75 is leading so far. BUT NOT FOR LONG!!!


----------

